# Northern Motorhome Show



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Just looking at future shows for 2009.

The Northern Motorhome Show I believe is now taking place from 17/07/2009 to 19/07/2009 but no venue is confirmed yet, I believed it was taking place at Pickering again but no details yet.

The Lincolnshire show also has not been confirmed yet.

Hmmmmmmmmmm, I wonder when they will provide more information, or has anyone here any further information?


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
The show which used to be called the Northern Motorhome show or the York show is in July and will be at the Lincoln show ground.

The Lincoln show as it was will be at Pickering show ground.

Have a lookHere for dates and info.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is the confirmed list HERE for the Warners 2009 shows. 

There is still no venue yet for the Northern Show, details are expected soon.

Don


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Peter

I have been chasing Warners for more details on the 2 outstanding shows for weeks!

I have finally got a little more information today. 

I have listed the Northern Show this afternoon with as much info as I have been given, which is not a lot :roll: :roll: 

I have got a definite venue, dates and prices though, I have no information regarding entertainment except it will be at an extra cost as usual.

I have also added the extra info they have sent me to the Lincoln Show listing in the Rally section (Nothing definite as to the entertainment as yet, except it will not be outside as it has always been in the summer and the cost will be extra to the camping) But I have got some prices!


----------



## 116224 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you visit www.northernmotorcaravanshow.co.uk, they are showing details for the show to be held at Pickering on 17th -19th July.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ryano

We have details of the show and our rally taking place there over the weekend in our Rally section at the bottom of the Main page.

If you would like to join the rally please add your name to the provisional list, it's always good to see new faces:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=200


----------

